# Moving to Dallas



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just accepted a job in Dallas. Moving there next month. 

Hoping to save some of my relocation bonus for a drop + downpipe! 

Any Dallas A3s want to do a GTG next month?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Just accepted a job in Dallas. Moving there next month.
> 
> Hoping to save some of my relocation bonus for a drop + downpipe!
> 
> Any Dallas A3s want to do a GTG next month?


 What what! Welcome to Big D. Where are you going to be living, or do you know yet? If you have any questions about good places to be or anything, shoot me a PM. I'd definitely be up for a meet sometime! :beer:


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Down for a GTG I get my A3 this Friday!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OriginalBeast said:


> Down for a GTG I get my A3 this Friday!!!


 Not sure you can call 2 cars a GTG :laugh:


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Not sure you can call 2 cars a GTG :laugh:


 Lol  There are at least 10 A3ers in the DFW area I know some of them are on NTAG and not on here...but sadly Texas is home to big trucks and bad drivers  not many hatchbacks...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> Lol  There are at least 10 A3ers in the DFW area I know some of them are on NTAG and not on here...but sadly Texas is home to big trucks and bad drivers  not many hatchbacks...


 Yeah I've seen several A3s around DFW, but I don't know who of them are enthusiasts and who just happen to drive an A3. There are 2 in my neighborhood actually. 

Congrats on getting your car though! That will be a fun day  You want to orchestrate a DFW A3 meet?


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Preemptive "Welcome" to Texas! I lived in Dallas for 5 yrs. back in the 80's. I get up there frequently and will even more so now, as my GF's family all lives in Rowlette (suburb east of Dallas). Get ready to enjoy summer tires year round. 

If you start missing hills\terrain, get on 35 South and head to San Antonio.:thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Welcome to Dallas! 
I would be in for one. 
The other thing is Cars and Coffee is every first Saturday of the month. There are very few cars that represent Audi. We could always get ours together to have a good A3 turnout.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Well at least there are other A3s/ Audi enthusiasts in the area. There are only a handfull of guys on the regional forums and the one or two A3 owners are only mild enthusiasts. Never actually got to meet any of them...... 

I am suppose to be in Dallas by April 9th, but that probably isn't realistic. Expect some PMs from me asking about areas to live, places to hangout/ drink, and places to road bike.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> places to road bike.


 LOL good luck. I guess it depends on where you end up living. You can ride around White Rock Lake which is near downtown Dallas, but it is a flustercluck on weekend mornings. Super crowded with lots of idiots. There are a few group rides that leave from different local shops, but it's tough to get out of the city without driving somewhere first. Maybe if I can get my ass back in shape we can go ride sometime :thumbup:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

TBomb said:


> LOL good luck. I guess it depends on where you end up living. You can ride around White Rock Lake which is near downtown Dallas, but it is a flustercluck on weekend mornings. Super crowded with lots of idiots. There are a few group rides that leave from different local shops, but it's tough to get out of the city without driving somewhere first. Maybe if I can get my ass back in shape we can go ride sometime :thumbup:


 Maybe not "road" bike, but Plano has **** tons of long-ass, paved bike trails you could ride for HOURS through their badass park system. Hell, I think that's the best idea a municipality has ever come up with. Keeps the bikes off the ****ing roads. No offense to those of you that bike, but most of the asshats around here, and there are A LOT of road bicyclists down here, need to GTFO the roads. They expect EVERYONE to obey traffic laws but don't feel ANY need to obey themselves. 

OP, get on Google maps and scroll around Plano and check it out. "Chisholm Trail" is one you want to look for. There's also the "Santa Fe Trail" there. That will give you a good start on how to identify them on Google maps so you can see all of the trails the city offers. They are ****ing awesome.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

davis_449 said:


> Maybe not "road" bike, but Plano has **** tons of long-ass, paved bike trails you could ride for HOURS through their badass park system. Hell, I think that's the best idea a municipality has ever come up with. Keeps the bikes off the ****ing roads. No offense to those of you that bike, but most of the asshats around here, and there are A LOT of road bicyclists down here, need to GTFO the roads. They expect EVERYONE to obey traffic laws but don't feel ANY need to obey themselves.
> 
> OP, get on Google maps and scroll around Plano and check it out. "Chisholm Trail" is one you want to look for. There's also the "Santa Fe Trail" there. That will give you a good start on how to identify them on Google maps so you can see all of the trails the city offers. They are ****ing awesome.


 
Yeah, there are a lot of cyclists in the Austin/New Braunfels/San Antonio area...it is prime riding terrain. Unfortunately, there are a lot of idiots that make the rest of us who obey the traffic laws look bad. It can cause a lot of animosity between drivers and cyclists, which is unfortunate. But yeah, if you can't ride your bike on the roads and obey the same laws that other people on the road have to obey, you don't belong on the road. 


In other news...we had talked about this before but never did it...we need to have a "Texas A3 Meet" and meet up in Austin one weekend. I know there are some epic roads around there to drive, and plenty of fun places for night-time entertainment :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> In other news...we had talked about this before but never did it...we need to have a "Texas A3 Meet" and meet up in Austin one weekend. I know there are some epic roads around there to drive, and plenty of fun places for night-time entertainment :thumbup:


 Yah, I we had those same D-bags here in Cinci that think they rule the road. I mostly trail cycle. We have a similar trail that goes from Cincinnati to Dayton which is about 70 ish miles. I take my bike to that trail often. 

I approve a Texas meet!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> In other news...we had talked about this before but never did it...we need to have a "Texas A3 Meet" and meet up in Austin one weekend. I know there are some epic roads around there to drive, and plenty of fun places for night-time entertainment :thumbup:


 25 hr road trip..eh


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> 25 hr road trip..eh


 I'm not going to say you're not invited...but I kinda meant people who already reside in TX :laugh::beer:


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

TBomb said:


> You want to orchestrate a DFW/Texas A3 meet?


 I think you got it taken care of  I graduate from SMU in May and I have a month off before work starts so any time in May for the Texas A3 Meet would be great! :thumbup: 

I'll be back on here after I get my car!eace: 
I'm overly excited, but I must focus on classes:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Here I is. LOL! 


I live in Denton, Tx (about 30min north of Dallas) and I'm down for an A3 gtg. :thumbup:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of cyclists in the Austin/New Braunfels/San Antonio area...it is prime riding terrain. Unfortunately, there are a lot of idiots that make the rest of us who obey the traffic laws look bad. It can cause a lot of animosity between drivers and cyclists, which is unfortunate. But yeah, if you can't ride your bike on the roads and obey the same laws that other people on the road have to obey, you don't belong on the road.
> 
> 
> In other news...we had talked about this before but never did it...we need to have a "Texas A3 Meet" and meet up in Austin one weekend. I know there are some epic roads around there to drive, and plenty of fun places for night-time entertainment :thumbup:


 Yeah and, as I heard on the radio this morning, we now have laws that force motorists to give these asshat bicyclists 3 ft. of room when we pass them. The commercial was totally targeted at blaming motorists, too. ****ing pissed me off. 

I'm down for an A3 meet!:thumbup:


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm down for a GTG. 

I am a member of NTAG and this is a very active group of Audi lovers. 

I would suggest you introduce yourself and check out the calendar of events. 


Welcome!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cubantexan said:


> I'm down for a GTG.
> 
> I am a member of NTAG and this is a very active group of Audi lovers.
> 
> ...


 Hmm maybe I should look at that too... :beer:


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

boo. just as I leave dallas, seems like the A3 crowd gains some members. =/
well if any of yall come by austin, lmk! 

@cubantexan - get that stg3+ kit!!! 
NTAG was a great little forum. members actually cared and the organizers are active.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in SA! Lets do this texas meet!


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

let's do it in Austin! 
middle point of all and great spots for photoshoots, etc...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Found Austin on the map! Holy 3.5 hour drive from Dallas. 

But that could work


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Found Austin on the map! *Holy 3.5 hour drive *from Dallas.
> 
> But that could work


 LOL! Welcome to Texas! Good thing is that we have WAY higher speed limits here than you're used to. The state just raised them across the board.


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

amen to that. 75 mph for a good hour north of round rock. #amazing

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

yohoitztho said:


> boo. just as I leave dallas, seems like the A3 crowd gains some members. =/
> well if any of yall come by austin, lmk!
> 
> @cubantexan - get that stg3+ kit!!!
> ...


 
Working on it but I have a baby on the way now. So I have to slow roll it a bit.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

davis_449 said:


> LOL! Welcome to Texas!


 LMAO I was just about to say that. 3.5 hours? That's not so bad :laugh: You can drive for 10 hours and still be in Texas depending on which direction you're going


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

yohoitztho said:


> amen to that. 75 mph for a good hour north of round rock. #amazing
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


 They raised it here, too. Literally just outside the San Antonio city limits on I-10 it changes to 75 MPH now.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

From Dallas here my wife has an A3 that I had modified for her lol only thing I have left to mess with after I sold my A4. Would be down for a meet up, GTG, welcome to Dallas party lol.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So do we want to do April 21st or 31st? 

I wont be in town till the 16th.... 

Maybe first week in May? Thoughts......


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

You talking Dallas only for now? Assuming so...I can't do 4/21. I could do 4/27 if we want to do a Friday, but probably not 4/28 or 5/5. Wedding season has my Saturdays booked up :beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

We can start with Dallas, but looks like there is plenty of interest to do a regional meet. Doesn't really matter what day for me, haha, I wont be busy! 

4/27 sounds pretty good. Anyone else have scheduling issues?


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Should be ok for me, I should have the car cleaned up and the summer wheels back on by then.


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

austin's scene sucks. is anyone out here? 
i have vag-com and love tinkering w/ stuff. 

have a lot of extra gloss black vinyl if anyone here wants to do the b-pillar wrap mod =)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

yohoitztho said:


> austin's scene sucks. is anyone out here?
> i have vag-com and love tinkering w/ stuff.
> 
> have a lot of extra gloss black vinyl if anyone here wants to do the b-pillar wrap mod =)


 I want. You wanna come up for our Dallas meet? :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok so Dallas A3 meet on Friday, April 27th! Who is in? Where will everyone be coming from, or does anyone have a good idea for a place to meet? What time?

I live in Lake Highlands...kind of 75 and 635...ish.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Down for the 27th! Also does anyone on here drive a Black A3 facelift (09-12)? I see the car on Lovers by 75 quite often, but not since I got my A3...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sorry, can't make it that weekend.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Sorry, can't make it that weekend.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I can't make it either. If I can suggest a saturday, on June 5th is the Cars and Coffee show in Plano. That is a great place to meet up and show our cars, then we can roll out and get some food after the get-together. Just an idea


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> I can't make it either. If I can suggest a saturday, on June 5th is the Cars and Coffee show in Plano. That is a great place to meet up and show our cars, then we can roll out and get some food after the get-together. Just an idea


June 5 is a Tuesday :screwy:

You mean May 5? If so, I can't make that date


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Yeah, I meant May. :facepalm:
I deserve a :screwy:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Well I am sure I will be free May 5th and can head up to Plano. 

If the 27th still works we can plan a Dallas gtg.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Pretarion said:


> Yeah, I meant May. :facepalm:
> I deserve a :screwy:


:screwy:


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

...:screwy:

Hey Dallas A3'ers there is a Meet/Ride(Rally) being put on by Audi Boardwalk in Plano on Saturday at 10am. Go to the events section on NorthTexasAudiGroup.com forums to find the post about it and send an email to the coordinator. Oh and free lunch after the ride

There are a limited number of spots left and It would be nice to see some other A3's :wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> ...:screwy:
> 
> Hey Dallas A3'ers there is a Meet/Ride(Rally) being put on by Audi Boardwalk in Plano on Saturday at 10am. Go to the events section on NorthTexasAudiGroup.com forums to find the post about it and send an email to the coordinator. Oh and free lunch after the ride
> 
> There are a limited number of spots left and It would be nice to see some other A3's :wave:


Can't make it if it's this Saturday


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Can't make it if it's this Saturday


Aww shucks :facepalm:

Well for anyone else who would like to attend here is the link. 

Are we moving the meet that was planned for the 27th to another weekend?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe it would be better if I posted the weekends I actually am available :laugh:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I would come out but, I work this Saturday (DFW Audi) :thumbup::thumbup:


I'm down for a May 5th A3 gtg at the Plano Cars & Coffee. I think it's a great idea and we could all cruise out afterwards.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> I would come out but, I work this Saturday (DFW Audi) :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'm down for a May 5th A3 gtg at the Plano Cars & Coffee. I think it's a great idea and we could all cruise out afterwards.


Or we could go to the DFDubs first Thursday meet. I could actually make that. I can't make the 5th


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm cool with going to the DFWeuros monthly meet as well this Thursday.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

JDBVR6 said:


> I'm cool with going to the DFWeuros monthly meet as well this Thursday.


Hopefully I have my car back by then


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> I would come out but, I work this Saturday (DFW Audi) :thumbup::thumbup:


I got my A3 from there?! :what:

Also I'm down for the DFWEuros Meet this Thursday as well


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Haha, I won't be there till next Monday, the 10th..... Can't make this thursday...:thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Hide your cars. Heard tornadoes are coming through...


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Hide your cars. Heard tornadoes are coming through...


Sad thing is there is no cover parking at my job and it's hailing... :banghead::banghead:

So I'll take some ic:'s of the damage and will be calling the Insurance Company tomorrow


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> Sad thing is there is no cover parking at my job and it's hailing... :banghead::banghead:
> 
> So I'll take some ic:'s of the damage and will be calling the Insurance Company tomorrow


Ouch. That sucks man :beer:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, you guys are getting HAMMERED up there right now. What's the count up to? Like four now?


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in Arlington and had some haul, no covered parking either unfortunately. But car seems fine. Hope no other a3ers were terribly affected by this storm.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Just watched the news...... I dont know about A3's, but I just saw a bunch of big rigs flying around up in the air like leaves

I think a lot of folks there are having a very bad day


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I drove through that mess on the way back home to Denton. The radio kept talking about all the tornadoes being spotted around the city, so I was nervous as hell driving down hwy 121. I heard on the radio that the Lewisville area was being hit with large hail and my friend even called and told me she was getting golf ball sized hail at her house. I was heading toward Lewisville at the time and decided not to risk it and pulled over into a hospital parking garage and waited it out. Glad I did because the rain got *BAD* after that. 


Thank God I didn't run into any hail or tornadoes, so the car is fine.  


**My heart goes out to the families in Arlington who left home for work this morning, then came back to discover their homes were destroyed.**


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

OriginalBeast said:


> Sad thing is there is no cover parking at my job and it's hailing... :banghead::banghead:
> 
> So I'll take some ic:'s of the damage and will be calling the Insurance Company tomorrow


Well I hope everyone is ok now that the storm has passed, and I wish all of the East Coasters on here good luck with this storm if it hits your town :heart:

Luckily my car has *NO* Hail damage i pent over an hour looking over every inch of that car (going over it with a fine tooth comb lol) and didn't find a dent or scratch :thumbup: I am going to wash it and see if there is anything that I miss and if I did miss something the insurance company will be my best friend this weekend :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> Well I hope everyone is ok now that the storm has passed, and I wish all of the East Coasters on here good luck with this storm if it hits your town :heart:
> 
> Luckily my car has *NO* Hail damage i pent over an hour looking over every inch of that car (going over it with a fine tooth comb lol) and didn't find a dent or scratch :thumbup: I am going to wash it and see if there is anything that I miss and if I did miss something the insurance company will be my best friend this weekend :laugh:


Yeah...you might want to look at it in varying light conditions too, or maybe take it by a PDR shop just to have them look at it just in case. They have very specialized lighting and they can see lots of little details that you might not be able to see normally. They are probably going to be super busy for a while though


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

So who is going to the DFWEuros meet Thursday? 

If you are do you wanna meet up before and head there together?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> So who is going to the DFWEuros meet Thursday?
> 
> If you are do you wanna meet up before and head there together?


Doubtful I will be able to make it. My car probably won't be ready


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

OriginalBeast said:


> So who is going to the DFWEuros meet Thursday?
> 
> If you are do you wanna meet up before and head there together?



I will be there but, I will be leaving from the Denton area.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Too bad I'm coming in late tonight. I'll be in Dallas through Sunday this weekend.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> Too bad I'm coming in late tonight. I'll be in Dallas through Sunday this weekend.


 Well there will be plenty of meet-ups in the near future.



JDBVR6 said:


> I will be there but, I will be leaving from the Denton area.


 I'll see you there then.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Hate to be a post whore, but Cars and Coffee is this Saturday 8am-12pm 

Just for anyone who wants to know in the DFW area. :wave:eace:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Bump because I live in Dallas now.

Guess we should hold off on the GTG until these tornados pass this weekend.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Bump because I live in Dallas now.
> 
> Guess we should hold off on the GTG until these tornados pass this weekend.


They're predicting some ****tiness down here to toward Sunday. Wonderful.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Got my car back, so I'm up for a little get together. I'm busy next Saturday though...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Anyone Dallas A3s up for a mini GTG this friday or saturday morning? 

(Also, TBOMB and I are probably going to DFWEuro GTG next thursday)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Do it do it do it do it. Depending on who's in, we can come up with a location to hang out. Let's make it happen!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Care, people!


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm down for Saturday morning or late night roll on Friday. (I teach a class from 7pm-8:30pm on Friday)


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Saturday morning it is. 

Anyone else? Not sure if 3 A3s is a GTG. 

Where we meeting?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Saturday morning it is.
> 
> Anyone else? Not sure if 3 A3s is a GTG.
> 
> Where we meeting?


 I'm up for wherever. I live near 635 and Plano Road in Dallas.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm down to go to the DFWeuros gtg next Thursday. It will be awesome to have a good turn out from the A3 crowd. I'm usually the only A3 driver there.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like only 3 of us


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I PMd 4 other A3 owners that are in the Dallas area. Did that this afternoon, so I am hopeful one or two more might come out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OriginalBeast said:


> Looks like only 3 of us


 Sounds like a DC Metro kind of meet :laugh:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

OriginalBeast said:


> Looks like only 3 of us


 haha, that's like the NYC/LI a3ers


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Well it is 2 more than my last GTG in Cincinnati.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Wife and I should be able to make it depending on the time. FYI the car currently looks like a golf ball  it's going into the shop on Monday lol stupid hail damage.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

So what time and location is good for everyone? I'm located by 75 and Mockingbird...:wave:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> So what time and location is good for everyone? I'm located by 75 and Mockingbird...:wave:


 Keller's off Northwest Hwy and Abrams kind of? I always see lots of cars/motorcycles hanging out there on Sundays. I'm up for whatever though. Just not too early :laugh:


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Keller's off Northwest Hwy and Abrams kind of? I always see lots of cars/motorcycles hanging out there on Sundays. I'm up for whatever though. Just not too early :laugh:


 Or twisted root (SMU Blvd) for some great burgers  And we can meet around 11:30-noon so you all can sleep in ?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sorry fellas, don't think i'll be able to make it. busy at work.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> sorry fellas, don't think i'll be able to make it. busy at work.


 Welp Krazyboi can't make it, better call the entire thing off. 

Get back to work KB!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> Or twisted root (SMU Blvd) for some great burgers  And we can meet around 11:30-noon so you all can sleep in ?


 What's the parking like there, though? If we are turning it into a meet & eat, that's another story.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

One of you two decide, I am still a tourist in Dallas....


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Eh, I don't really want to go to Twisted Root. Parking over there sucks.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

lol I'm from down south so I don't really know what the parking situations are like.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Eh, I don't really want to go to Twisted Root. Parking over there sucks.


 
I looked at both those apartments on SMU Blvd. Would have been awesome to just walk out of my place and into a bar or down the street to Twisted Root. 

I am looking for locations now and will PM you three.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I say Keller's or Burger House. Thoughts? 

If no one provides input by tomorrow 8am, then lets just plan on Keller's at 11am. Try to beat the lunch rush and get a couple parking spots next to each other.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Keller's sounds cool to me.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Kellers it is. See you all there at 11.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Kellers it is. See you all there at 11.





rawaudi said:


> Welp Krazyboi can't make it, better call the entire thing off.!


 I thought it was canceled.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I thought it was canceled.


 Don't be jelly! 

I also posted it on NTAG, so we will see if anyone else shows up.


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Are we going to the one off NW highway and Abrams?


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

.aye four. said:


> Are we going to the one off NW highway and Abrams?


 Yes

From my touch screen...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just a heads up: 

DFWEuros meet this Thursday (May 3rd) @ 8:30p. 

Location: 
Chipotle Mexican Grill 
7717 N Macarthur Blvd 
Irving, TX 75063 

http://dfweuros.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5671 

I will message everyone to see who is interested. Also posted on NTAG.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet! I plan on coming out for a little bit...not sure how long I can stay though. What time is everyone planning on getting out there?


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I am going to the DFWEuros gtg this Thursday as well. 

Let's get at least five A3's out to this meet. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> I am going to the DFWEuros gtg this Thursday as well.
> 
> Let's get at least five A3's out to this meet. :thumbup: :laugh:


 I've been to a couple of their meets...pretty good group of people up there.:thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I may be up for this thursday. Meeting spot before hand?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So we might have a pretty decent turnout. 

Looks like: 

Me 
Pretarion 
JDBVR6 
TBOMB 
Originalbest 

and two guys on NTAG expressed interest. 

So two thoughts on a pre-meet location. 

1. We could just meet down the street from the Chipotle at Starbucks or 
2. Depending on where everyone is coming from, we could meet at Dennys at Walnut Hill Lane off of 35E 

Thoughts?


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> So we might have a pretty decent turnout.
> 
> Looks like:
> 
> ...


 FTFY 

I am down to meet anywhere off of 75 or 635. Some where that is semi on the way towards the gtg.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> FTFY
> 
> I am down to meet anywhere off of 75 or 635. Some where that is semi on the way towards the gtg.


 Yeah, I will be coming from the 75 and 635 high-five area. Are you guys planning on showing up at 8:30 or what?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

How about: 

King of GLory Lutheran Church 
6411 LBJ Fwy 
Dallas, TX 75240 

It is right off 635 and then we can get right back on. Pretty good spot with a lot of parking right in front off the access road. 

Will that work? If that will work then lets roll out of there by 8:15 since it is about 15 minutes from the gtg location.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Fine with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I am going to be working until around 8-ish. I may have to meet you guys out at there, and not at the pre-gtg.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Is this happening tonight?













Still can't make it :banghead:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Don't worry KB, I will say an extra prayer tonight at the pre-meet so that you may be so blessed as to come to the next gtg.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

so thoughtful eace:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has a meet spot been decided yet?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ya ya, pre meet here:

King of GLory Lutheran Church
6411 LBJ Fwy
Dallas, TX 75240

Off of 635W


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> ya ya, pre meet here:
> 
> King of GLory Lutheran Church
> 6411 LBJ Fwy
> ...



See ya then!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

FYI we will leave here at 8:15, it is 15 minutes away from the DFW Euro meet. If you are later than 8:15 just go straight to the gtg.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Any other A3'ers coming out?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

lets do a houston gtg in end of may


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

How about we make it Centerville or Buckies


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

.aye four. said:


> How about we make it Centerville or Buckies


Or Austin


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Or Austin



Austin, yes please.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Austin FTW


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

OriginalBeast said:


> Austin FTW


So it is decided.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

TBomb said:


> So it is decided.


sounds good. weekend? also lets have it in more than 1 weeks time. i have finals this week


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Not memorial weekend. Maybe the week or 2 after that.


----------

